# Speaking of First lap cars



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

How many people opened them to run? and how many people (like me) have them hung on the wall as a nice display? I wanted to open a few of them but my TM said no no no.........their numbered. 
I may have to get another set. :freak:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Do numberd cars not run good or something?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

she didn't want to break the 1 of 6, 2 of 6, but you knew that, right.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lol!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not me, left them for others to buy. Wanted the first round of AWs XTs with colors.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't need anything to disply or collect either.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I ran the Dodge Charger on my buddy's Tub Track. It was fast and the motor was smooth. However the one of the front wheels and/or tires is out of round.


Marty


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*ummm...*

If you have slotcars that you "can't" run you might as well buy diecast...
:devil: :lol: 
Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

AH, but knowing I CAN run them if I need is always there. Diecast is another animal, I see those Hotwheel idiots beating on each other to get the "special" cars, that where already scooped outta the box by the store managment team. nope.
By the way Scott, thanks for the trade, I love the white thunder Can Am.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have like 45 or 50 of this latest AW release hanging on my wall,couple of whites<camaro,71 charger>and I am content just having all my cool stuff where I can see it,cheers me up on this blah days.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> I have like 45 or 50 of this latest AW release hanging on my wall,couple of whites<camaro,71 charger>and I am content just having all my cool stuff where I can see it,cheers me up on this blah days.


Exactly.....with over 900 cars to grab and run, whats another 6, although I do like to break open and run a few whites :thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

They come out of the case first thing for me as well. I have a bunch of nice wall mounted mirror backed lexan cases that all my hot wheels and slot cars go in. At least the ones that don't get raced. =)


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Bah....race it like it was your moms car...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Is it a toy or is it art? It is a toy AND art! I run them all.....even the ones in my jebus case!...Besides...there are just a few new ones that I have not gotten around to opening and running yet! I have over 300 slotcars. That is about 100 too many, me thinks. Problem is, I can't figure out which 100 to part with!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Let's make a deal...*



joez870 said:


> I have over 300 slotcars. That is about 100 too many, me thinks. Problem is, I can't figure out which 100 to part with!


OK, I'll make you a deal. Send me any 100 and I'll hang on to them for you. If you decide you want them back, just send me any other 100 and I'll send these back. Quite the sacrifice on my part, but just a little something to help out a fellow slotter!! :thumbsup: 

Gary 
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Is it a toy or is it art? It is a toy AND art! I run them all.....even the ones in my jebus case!...Besides...there are just a few new ones that I have not gotten around to opening and running yet! I have over 300 slotcars. That is about 100 too many, me thinks. Problem is, I can't figure out which 100 to part with!



Send them ALL to me.. I will decide what you can keep.. then I will no wait i have to thin.. Ok who wants Joe's cars?


Or Hide 100 in that mullet no one will know.. except airline security :wave: 

Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

:lol: You guys are too funny! (and it is not a mullet!) Must be time for a new pic., yeah?


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

even the cats amused by the mullet :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> Send them ALL to me.. I will decide what you can keep.. then I will no wait i have to thin.. Ok who wants Joe's cars?
> 
> 
> Or Hide 100 in that mullet no one will know.. except airline security :wave:
> ...


 

Dave,
good idea, throw some of them my way. I'll be glad to help Joez out too. :devil: Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Dave,
> good idea, throw some of them my way. I'll be glad to help Joez out too. :devil: Dave



Yours are coming to you without Daves help, RR! :thumbsup: Dave would probably keep them all for himself anyway. I have corupted him into the world of hotrods, eh! :thumbsup: 

And my cat (Rain) is NOT amused by my mullet...er... and I DON"T HAVE a MULLET!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Joez in mullet denial, the cat is actually laughing on the picture. and is that a collar on the cat or a matching owner "wrap around" mullet. lol


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

2.8powerranger said:


> even the cats amused by the mullet :wave:



Oh , is that a cat? I thought it was Joez870's new hair cut :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

wheelszk said:


> Oh , is that a cat? I thought it was Joez870's new hair cut :wave:


 I don't know who you are...yet, but you are funny too, Wheelszk!
How about joining us for slot car chat on Wed nights around 8pm central time, yeah? :thumbsup: Let's see if you can hang with the true masters of slot-funny! :wave:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Love to, but i'm in bed at that time, get up 1:00 am EST for work. Thanks anyway.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

joez870,
So are you reconsidering whether posting the photo was a good idea? Since you're no longer using Homer Simpson, maybe I will. The likeness is uncanny!


----------

